# Pregnancy/Antenal Care True Costs!!



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi,

My wife has recently become pregant over the moon. But we are not entiled to state health care as my salary is over the free state health care. So i have to pay no matter what. I live in nicosia and wondered where do we start? Any good clinics here? Also how much if anyone know antenal care costs as this is a big factor for us as to wether we go back home or not. If you could give advice about how much each appointment is? scans? etc. 

Cheers
Z


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife has recently become pregant over the moon. But we are not entiled to state health care as my salary is over the free state health care. So i have to pay no matter what. I live in nicosia and wondered where do we start? Any good clinics here? Also how much if anyone know antenal care costs as this is a big factor for us as to wether we go back home or not. If you could give advice about how much each appointment is? scans? etc.
> 
> ...


I can't answer most of your questions I am afraid but I can tell you that living in Nicosia you are in the best place as the antenatal specialists at Nicosia hospital are the ones that mums to be who have any problems at all get sent to from other towns.
A friend of mine had her triplets there. She had to spend the last few weeks on bed rest there to ensure the pregnancy went to as full a term as possible and her husband was travelling backwards and forwards every day. 

Veronica


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife has recently become pregant over the moon. But we are not entiled to state health care as my salary is over the free state health care. So i have to pay no matter what. I live in nicosia and wondered where do we start? Any good clinics here? Also how much if anyone know antenal care costs as this is a big factor for us as to wether we go back home or not. If you could give advice about how much each appointment is? scans? etc.
> 
> ...


Hi Zeebo

Firstly Congratulations! 

We've just been through the whole pregnancy and birthing business (with twins). We decided to go private (despite my wife's job entitling her to free state health care). The ante natal care was great and reasonably priced, a visit and scan usually no more than 100Euros (sometimes, when we had a scare such as a bleed, our doctor would see us, do tests etc and not charge at all). Basic consultation without scans was about 30Euros per visit. Our biggest shock, however, came a few days before our scheduled C section when the clinic was closed because of an outbreak of Legionnaire's disease in the maternity ward. They simply abandoned us - wouldn't answer calls etc. We had to throw ourselves at the eleventh hour on the mercy of the State system, which was overstretched as dozens of private care patients suddenly appeared at the same hospital. My wife's C section was completely botched and I nearly lost her after her discharge when she had onset septeceamia as they had neglected to sew up one of the seven layers. Had to revert to very expensive (and very painful)wound management. We resolved to go to the UK if we ever became pregnant again! Bear in mind this is probably an isolated negative experience (which could occur anywhere in the world), and most people have successful outcomes and no problems at all, but we have been put off both private and state health care.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Congratulations!

Firstly about cost. Don't you have health insurance through your work? I you do, doesn't it cover the cost?

Now about an ob/gyn, our pediatrician who we like and trust very much recommended Dr. Papapetrou. I only visited him once but he was very thorough and had no problem answering all my questions. His number is 22376630.
I met some ladies who had premies and were telling me that when the baby has to be in the incubator they are rushed from the private hospital (clinic) to the state hospital (makario). One of them had her twins stay there for close to 3 months.

Good luck to both of you.



zeebo said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife has recently become pregant over the moon. But we are not entiled to state health care as my salary is over the free state health care. So i have to pay no matter what. I live in nicosia and wondered where do we start? Any good clinics here? Also how much if anyone know antenal care costs as this is a big factor for us as to wether we go back home or not. If you could give advice about how much each appointment is? scans? etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello and thanks for you well wishes very much! 

Ok I have insurance with work but there is small print about pregnancy that stipulates i must have worked a year before being covered! so i have no private and like I said before my salary means i cant use the state system. 

Kimonas that sounds horrible and i hope you and you family are all ok now. I can see how that would change your view. To be honest i can see how things like that happen here as "business continuity" is yet to be discovered...

The UK isnt great, infact with our last one we only went twrice to the nurse.doctor/midwife and had the standard 12 and 22 week scans so if it is all straight forward should be ok.. How do you go about birth in cyprus and how much does that cost?


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I believe that you can still use the state system but you would have to pay. Don't know how much it costs. I had my kids before we moved here.





zeebo said:


> Hello and thanks for you well wishes very much!
> 
> Ok I have insurance with work but there is small print about pregnancy that stipulates i must have worked a year before being covered! so i have no private and like I said before my salary means i cant use the state system.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Congratulations! We had one of our children in Paphos and the total cost if we didn't have insurance would have been around 1200 Euros - that includes scans, blood work, visits, delivery and labor. These costs obvioulsy vary clinic to clinic as we could have gone for a cheaper place or more expensive. We choose the clinic people recommended and with the doctor we felt most comfortable with however, in the final moments the doctor let us down and the whole delivery and aftercare was horrendous and uncaring. Our 3rd child due in June will be born in the US (kind of says it all!). 

As for newborn/infant visits they can add up at 50 Euros per vaccine and they need around 14 or so the first year and half (I think that is about right) plus all the other visits. Our paedatrician is good and sometimes doens't charge at all which is nice of course and our insurance doesn't cover any of the "well-baby" visits or vaccines.


----------

